# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Supermoderna imena za djecake

## Miau

Drage mame, 
      mi po drugi puta cekamo bebu, ovaj put decka. Zanima me koja su trenutno supermoderna muska imena u HR. 
Upravo ta zelimo izbjeci. Meni se osobno jako svidja ime Luka, i super mi pase uz sestricu - Lucija i MM se slaze s tim, ali sam negdje na Forumu procitala da je svaka druga beba u Hr. -Luka. 

Naravno, svi su prijedlozi dobrodosli.   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Zašto te brine to što je svaka druga beba u RH Luka?
Ako se to ime sviđa i tebi i TMu, onda je to Vaš Luka!
Daj se ne zamaraj takvim stvarima. Sigurno na svijetu ima jako puno dječaka imena Luka, ali samo će jedan biti tvoj Luka!

----------


## sandra123

Moj se najmlađi sin zove Roko.Meni se osobno to ime jako sviđa.Inače volim kratka imena jer sam primjetila da se duga odmah skrate u nadimak.Ovdje u Dalmaciji ima dosta Luka,Duja,Lovra-uglavnom starija imena.Borna je isto često ime.

----------


## Sanja

Ovdje ćeš naći dosta toga o imenima, pa i popis najčešćih.

Kopiram:




> Najčešća imena   
> 
> Ivan
> Josip
> Stjepan
> Marko
> Željko
> Ivica
> Tomislav
> ...

----------


## Zdenka2

Uz Luciju bi išao Marin.

----------


## di_zg

meni je super muško ime Marlo. Negdje sam pročitala to ime i toliko mi se urezalo u mozak da to nije istina
Inače uz Luciju meni paše Filip i  Lovro

----------


## magnolija27

Luka je definitivno jako cesto ime, bilo je i prije 20 i vise godina, a bit ce valjda i ubuduce...Zato ja osobno nikad ne bih decka nazvala tako ( iako mi se ime sviđa), al zato mi je ime Luka fora za curicu  :Grin:  
A Lukas? To mi je lijepo ime, slicno je,a opet nije isto, a taj S na kraju mi zvuci bas cool 8) 
No mislim da te sve to ne bi trebalo zabrinjavati ako vam se svima to ime sviđa, bolje nego da dajes neko bezvezno ime samo zato jer nije cesto..

----------


## petarpan

moj je Luka trebao biti Lukas (ja ga ponekad tako zovem) ali mm nije dao, pa imamo Luku...i začudo, iako su mi svi govorili da je svaki drugi Luka, tu na našim ljetnim bebama 06 ih baš i nije bilo...u jaslicama su dvojica (moj i još jedan), ali sam mišljenja da se ne trebaš obazirati na to što je često ime....ako ti se sviđa...svaki Luka svoje ime nosi na svoj ,jedinstven način...Najnotornije mi je kad netko kaže-sviđa mi se jako, ali neću dijete tak nazvat jer se svi tako zovu..so what? nismo bezlični...posebni smo i u toj posebnosti toliko divno različiti čak i kada se zovemo isto.  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Lukas? Baš mi je SUPER ime!

----------


## kajsa

> ...Najnotornije mi je kad netko kaže-sviđa mi se jako, ali neću dijete tak nazvat jer se svi tako zovu..so what? nismo bezlični...posebni smo i u toj posebnosti toliko divno različiti čak i kada se zovemo isto.


slažem se, ali ima nas mama s kompleksima iz djetinjstva.   :Razz:  
Ja imam ime koje je vrlo često za cure mojih godina, uvijek nas je bilo nekoliko u razredu, društvu i meni se to nikad nije sviđalo. Na kraju to najčešće završi tako da smo imali nadimke, pa mene ni dan danas nitko osim mame ne zove imenom.

----------


## brane

moj Luka se trebao roditi kad je bio onaj veliki baby bom u Splitu, srećom ili nesrećom, rodio se 5 tjedana ranije...
mojih par prijateljica, ne poznaju se, su rodile u tih 3-4 dana boma, sve su rodile dečka i svi se zovu Luka...
mene to uopće ne smeta...
Luka je trebao biti Lukas, i uopće se ne sjećam zašto nije...ali ga ja stalno zovem Lukas i to mi je baš slatko...

moja prijateljica je u 5.mj rodila dečka i zove se Lukas...

kod nas su ugl. Luka, Lovre, Duje, Jere, Jan, Vice, Ivan...

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Najnotornije mi je kad netko kaže-sviđa mi se jako, ali neću dijete tak nazvat jer se svi tako zovu..so what? nismo bezlični...posebni smo i u toj posebnosti toliko divno različiti čak i kada se zovemo isto. 
> 
> 
> slažem se, ali ima nas mama s kompleksima iz djetinjstva.   
> Ja imam ime koje je vrlo često za cure mojih godina, uvijek nas je bilo nekoliko u razredu, društvu i meni se to nikad nije sviđalo. Na kraju to najčešće završi tako da smo imali nadimke, pa mene ni dan danas nitko osim mame ne zove imenom.


ej,ja sam ivana rođena 1977...SVE, ali baš sve su bile Ivane tada...da je netko stao na trg bana jelačića i zazvao"ivana" 90% ženske populacije bi se okrenulo...  :Grin:  
ali nikada nisam bila "obična" ivana...ja svoje ime nosim na svoj način i to me razlikuje...naravno,da sam pored sto ivana u razredu i ja imala nadimak, ali to je još nešto što me dodatno određuje...

----------


## štrigica

Osoba koja nosi ime daje tom imenu ono nešto... Primjer... Paško mi je bilo ime koje bih najradije izbrisala sa liste imena do prošlogodišnjeg ljetovanja... Dječak na plaži, Paškvale, ali su ga zvali Paško... Mali anđeo, najslađe (tuđe naravno) dijete koje sam ikada vidjela... I tako umiljat... Sada mi je Paško OK...
Luka  mi je prekrasno ime... I samo o tvom sinu ovisi hoće li ga se po tom imenu prepoznati ili će biti samo još jedan Luka... Sretno...  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

moj će biti Lovre   :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

> moj će biti Lovre


Imat će krasno ime...   :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Miau, cijeli topic  o muškim imenima.

----------


## icyoh

Maruška thnx   :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

Meni je najljepše muško ime Marin (jel' trebam spomenuti da se naš sin tako zove?  :Smile:  ). I nije baš tako često, iako sam ih upoznala nekoliko u zadnje vrijeme.
Lijepo mi je i Bartol (Bartolomej). Uz Luciju, čisto zgodna kombinacija.  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

miau ja te potpuno kužim. meni je jako bitno da se svako drugo dijete ne zove ko moje. 

ja ne kupujem ni tenisice nikad koje su trenutno naj in   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

A Martin? (Moj je Martin   :Grin:  ) A sad ozbiljno: ako živiš u Njemačkoj, to ti je super jer je njima sv. Martin jako važan (ali ne zbog vina). Osim toga je internacionalno ime i nije prečesto. Ha, što kažeš?

----------


## lelita

Ni ja ne volim kad je ime precesto iako se slazem da je osobnost ipak bitnija. Veceras cu u 6 na uzv pa mozda saznamo spol.. Svidja mi se Lukas, Tvrtko mi je p[reslatko. A vama? Nije mi lose ni Darin!

----------


## lelita

A LUCIJAN?Miau,meni je to bas slatko!!

----------


## MalenaMM

Lukas je i meni super....
Ali i Luka.   :Smile:  

Ne volim prečesta, popularna imena, iako smatram da svatko ima svoj razlog i svoje favorite koji tada mogu biti baš IN. Hey, nisi kriva što si po prirodi moderna..haha   :Smile:  
Sretno s odlukom

----------


## TATA MATA

> A LUCIJAN?Miau,meni je to bas slatko!!


Da ziher...Lucija i Lucijan !

----------


## anima

Kad smo bili trudni bili su u igri Nina i Luka.
Rodila se Nina.
Da sam opet trudna, ne bih više Luka, zašto?
Pa svi se zovu Luka, i nije mi više uopće fora. 
Morat ću se potrudit muža uvjerit   :Grin:  

Ali ako VI to želite, što vas briga što drugi misle!
Moju Ninu i danas babe zovu Nikolina   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sonja3333

Meni su glupava sva ta super moderna imena,kao neka potreba roditelja da se dijete istakne čim se rodi i bude "drukčije i posebno".

----------


## petarpan

> Meni su glupava sva ta super moderna imena,kao neka potreba roditelja da se dijete istakne čim se rodi i bude "drukčije i posebno".


pa ne znam...meni baš ta imena koja su navedena ovdje nisu ništ posebno super moderna ili čudna...mi smo u familiji imali luku i prije 100 godina...a imali smo i filipa i bartola i još njih ohoho...

s tvojim bih se mišljenjem složila oko onih ultra strange imena tipa Mercedes,Rosario, Marisol i sl.

----------


## kloklo

Da je naša Leona bila dečko zvala bi se Juraj ili Vilim ili oboje   :Grin:   jer se ne mremo odlučit koje nam je bolje   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

A meni je baš super Mercedes... ne znam zašto... ne zbog auta ili nešto, nego mi tako super zvuči.... 
i Leona mi je   :Heart:  

Ma znate šta? Ima toliko ženskih imena koja mi se sviđaju, ali muška  :?

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

moj će se zvati Vigo. :D

----------


## tulip

Ma zgodan je Vigo, nema šta. Čudno da još ne znam ni jednog Brada?

----------


## Angie75

> Ma zgodan je Vigo, nema šta. Čudno da još ne znam ni jednog Brada?


  :Laughing:  

I meni se Vigo jako sviđalo (zbog Mortensena, dakako), ali tako je glupo zvučalo u kombinaciji s prezimenom da jednostavno nije moglo doći u ozbiljnije razmatranje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Moderatori?

----------


## bfamily

> Da je naša Leona bila dečko zvala bi se Juraj ili Vilim ili oboje    jer se ne mremo odlučit koje nam je bolje


Meni se više sviđa Vilim.   :Smile:  
Ako nam drugo bude curica možda će se zvati Leona, to bi htio moj muž a i meni je ime ful lijepo, samo što jako sliči na ime Enola (ista slova samo što su izmješana).  :/

----------


## ana.m

JANKO   :Grin:  .
Jaaaaaako je rijetko a tako je lijepo   :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> kloklo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da je naša Leona bila dečko zvala bi se Juraj ili Vilim ili oboje    jer se ne mremo odlučit koje nam je bolje


Mene Enola odmah asocira na "Enola Gay" (ime bombardera koji je ispustio atomsku bombu na Hirosimu i Nagasaki). 

Vilim mi je super. Imala sam frenda u djetinjstvu koji se tako zvao, svi su ga zvali Vili, ukljucujuci i roditelje, no meni je Vilim bilo savrseno. Tada je, naravno, bilo super-rijetko.

Ako zelis izbjeci ime Luka (iako, zasto, ako ti se toliko svidja onda zaista nije bitno sto je cesto), Lovro takodjer lijepo ide uz Luciju. Ili Leo(n). Ili Filip.

----------


## Miau

Kao prvo vidim da ste se raspisale i hvala vam na tome. 
 :Heart:  

Ma ne zelimo izbjeci ime Luka, ali sam htjela vidjeti koliko je cesto u Hr. , jer se planiramo jdnoga dana dolje vratiti. 
Jos imamo dosta vremena za odluciti se, i Luka nam je na vrhu popisa. osim toga dolaze jos Bartol,Rafael (ta su mi dva imena jako lijepa i snazna, ali pomalo gruba), Karlo, Niko, Antonio...

Lukas mi je savrseno ali se MM ne slaze.  :Sad:  

Bornu vec imamo u obitelji, a Flip mi je prekrasno, ali MM nema lijepe asocijacije u vezi s tim imenom. 

Kad sam bila trudna s Lucijom, favoriti za muska imena su nam bili Jona i Noah, ali ovdje ih toliko ima (istina "Jonas"), da smo ih se stvarno zasitili.

----------


## maria71

> Mene Enola odmah asocira na "Enola Gay" (ime bombardera koji je ispustio atomsku bombu na Hirosimu i Nagasaki).



a ha !i ti imaš predkoncepcoje prema nekim imenima

----------


## MalaSirena

> bfamily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kloklo prvotno napisa
> ...


Isto tak   :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Mene Enola odmah asocira na "Enola Gay" (ime bombardera koji je ispustio atomsku bombu na Hirosimu i Nagasaki). 
> 
> 
> 
> a ha !i ti imaš predkoncepcoje prema nekim imenima


Rekla sam da me _asocira_ - ne znaci nuzno da mi radi toga nije lijepo, zanimljivo, i tak   :Grin: .[/i]

----------


## maria71

:Laughing:   :Grin:  



 :Love:  



btw ,rijetka imena se dadu naći i u čituljama

generacija 1910-1930

----------


## Elly

:Love: 




> :btw ,rijetka imena se dadu naći i u čituljama


Ili u spamovima (OK, za one koji vole strana imena). 
Samo si odes u Junk i nevjerovatno kakve kombinacije imena ces tamo pronaci.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

:Laughing:  

službeno  objavljujem da mi je ovaj odurni  dan ipak malo uljepšan!

----------


## tulip

Sad za Sisvete malo pogledajte po spomenicima ako volite stara imena... Ja sve gledam među svojim djedovima i bakama, pradjedovima i prabakama....sve lijepa imena. A opet si mislim s druge strane -zašto ne bi dijete dobilo neko novo, svoje ime, kojeg nema u familiji...

----------


## petarpan

> Ja sve gledam među svojim djedovima i bakama, pradjedovima i prabakama....sve lijepa imena.


kod mene su baš ta malo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Fanika,Danica,Dragica,Viktorija...
Dragutin,Slavko,Đuro,Branko...

mislim ima tu i lijepših, onih vječnih imena...al prevladavaju ovba starinska..mali slatki dečec,pa Dragutin...eeeeeeek

----------


## Elly

> tulip prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ja sve gledam među svojim djedovima i bakama, pradjedovima i prabakama....sve lijepa imena.
> 
> 
> kod mene su baš ta malo


Hm, navela si me da se prisjetim... 
Amalija, Josip (precesto ime kod mojih), Branimir, Helena, Marija (nekoliko njih), Paulina, Rozina, Antun, Bartol, Anika, Sarah...

----------


## Angie75

> Moderatori?


Čemu to  :?

----------


## sofke

Danica je baš fora ime za djevojčicu

----------


## ninochka

> Danica je baš fora ime za djevojčicu


joooooj, ne mogu se manje složiti s tobom   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moderatori?
> 
> 
> Čemu to  :?





> Meni su *glupava* sva ta super moderna imena,kao neka potreba roditelja da se dijete istakne čim se rodi i bude "drukčije i posebno".





> Ma zgodan je Vigo, nema šta. Čudno da još ne znam ni jednog Brada?


Pun mi je više kufer sprdanja s nekonvencionalnim imenima, a kad netko kaže i riječ protiv serijskih imena, odmah frka i strka. Ono, malo tolerancije i s druge strane.

----------


## sonja3333

Nema to veze sa tolerancijom.MENI su glupava imena kao što su Mercedes,Noel ili tome slično,ali isto tako tebi mogu biti glupava Ana,Lucija ili Ivana.
Tolerancija je poštovanje  tuđeg mišljenje bez da se moramo složiti s njim,zar ne?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nije riječ o slaganju ili neslaganju, naravno da se ne moramo složiti, već o načinu iznošenja tog mišljenja. Ti si napisala kako su takva imena BEDASTA i da roditelji žele istaknuti svoju djecu odmah po rođenju - kao da je jedini motiv za biranje malčice neuobičajenih imena roditeljska razmetljivost. Ja mogu reći da mi se ime Miroslav ne sviđa, ali sasvim sigurno neću napisati da je bedasto i da su ga roditelji dali jer se boje iskakati iz malograđanske žabokrečine. To bi bilo ružno etiketiranje i stav obojen predrasudama. Razumiješ na što želim ukazati?  :Smile:

----------


## sofke

po pitanju neobičnih imena, meni je smiješno kada roditelji daju strana imena plus naša prezimena..

npr. Frédérique Šarić

ili Hans Perić

ili Knut Soldo

to mi je jako gastarbajterski (Joe Didulica mi je vjerojatno jedna od najsmješnijih kombinacija po tom pitanju)

nazovi ga onda Pero Perić ili Ante Soldo pa da se zna ko mu je ćaća i mater i gdje su mu korijeni..a ime ionako najmanje utječe na to da li će dijete potonuti u malograđansku žabokrečinu

----------


## sonja3333

> Nije riječ o slaganju ili neslaganju, naravno da se ne moramo složiti, već o načinu iznošenja tog mišljenja. Ti si napisala kako su takva imena BEDASTA i da roditelji žele istaknuti svoju djecu odmah po rođenju - kao da je jedini motiv za biranje malčice neuobičajenih imena roditeljska razmetljivost. Ja mogu reći da mi se ime Miroslav ne sviđa, ali sasvim sigurno neću napisati da je bedasto i da su ga roditelji dali jer se boje iskakati iz malograđanske žabokrečine. To bi bilo ružno etiketiranje i stav obojen predrasudama. Razumiješ na što želim ukazati?


Napisala sam da je MENI  bedasto i da je to MOJE mišljenje vezano za motivaciju za takvim imenima.
Ma zapravo,nevažno.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## rosa

A što kažete na *Jagor*? 
Osim onog u bajci od Brlić-Mažuranić,znam samo jednog Jagora.
Baš mi je posebno:neobično,znažno muško,a ne pregrubo ime.

----------


## Nova

Činjenica je da odabirom neuobičajenog imena za svoje dijete otvaramo vrata raznim komentarima... neki će biti poticajni, neki ne... ja samo nastojim sama ne komentirat previše jer kad bolje promislim KOGA BRIGA što JA mislim o imenu njegovog djeteta! Meni su najjače bakice kad im na njihov upit odgovorim da mi se sin zove Aron... a one nerijetko kažu nešto stila- aaa... ma nije važno kako se zovemo  :Laughing:  ... ili a tko mu je dao to ime?  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

OT:Neki dan ulazim u bus s Ivom u marami i neka baba "Joj, slatka mala bebicaaaaaaaa, joj kak male noge imaaaaaaaa, joj...", naravno cijeli bus bulji u mene, a baba se dere iz petnih žila. Pita ona mene "A kak se zove malena?" Ja joj odgovorim   :Rolling Eyes:   i gledam dalje pred sebe, nije prošlo puno a pita ona mene "A kak se vi gospođo zovete?"  :shock: . Naravno i dalje cijeli bus bulji u mene kao da i bez razgovora nisam dovoljna atrakcije s bebom "u tam nekakvoj krpi"! 
Odgovorila sam "Ajmo si svi međusobno govoriti kak se zovemo...", došlo mi je da ju pitam je li možda hoće i prezime i broj računa   :Mad:  . I onda sam shvatila da kaj nju ili bilo koga briga kak se moje dijete zove, zakaj to mora čuti cijeli bus, ako meni nije drago da svi sad znaju kak se ja zovem zakaj moraju znati kak mi se dijete zove.

----------


## bfamily

[quote="Elly
Mene Enola odmah asocira na "Enola Gay" (ime bombardera koji je ispustio atomsku bombu na Hirosimu i Nagasaki). 
[/quote]

Ma znali smo mi da se tako zvao taj bombarder. A još je i gore što nam se mala rodila oko datuma kad je bačena bomba.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Moj tata je rekao da nikako nesmije u Japan jer bi je iznapadali zbog imena   :Laughing:

----------


## lasica

meni se jako sviđalo muško ime zorja,ali muž je poludio.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Felix

> A što kažete na *Jagor*? 
> Osim onog u bajci od Brlić-Mažuranić,znam samo jednog Jagora.
> Baš mi je posebno:neobično,znažno muško,a ne pregrubo ime.


*rosa*, moj se zeko zove jagor!
najljepse ime na svijetu  :Heart:  tocno kako opisujes.

----------


## Ivana Dobric

David, Noel

----------


## Ivana Dobric

David, Noel

----------


## Jainina

Ja imam osjećaj kao da se u ova vremena više očekuju neobična imena. Najmanji ima valjda najobičnije ime svih vremena i ama baš svatko tko pita kako se zove, nakon odgovora ima nekakvu razočaravajuću reakciju. Starije imaju manje uobičajena imena, i uvijek je neki komentar na njih, za maloga samo muk  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

U principu koje god ime djetetu sate naći ćete još hrpu njih u toku odrastanja klinca, tako da se ne zamarajte

----------


## rosa

Neo. Nije mi baš nešto.

----------


## Vrijeska

> David, Noel


A zašto ne Božo? Isto ima 4 slova, a znači isto ...

----------


## Peterlin

> David, Noel


Da, baš su supermoderna - starozavjetna imena  :Grin:

----------


## Nera

Meni su divna Val, Vid, Lav, Mak.

----------


## Lili75

Ja volim jako musko ime Vigo.

----------


## jelena.O

Kod klinke ima i Ingo, Vid, Tin

----------

